# I think I have IBS



## ColorMySoul (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello everyone!!My name is Beth, and I am 20 years old. For the past few years (3 or 4 maybe?) I've felt like there was something wrong with my body. Like I wasn't entirely healthy. I've been doing a lot of research on the internet, trying to find exactly what's wrong with me. I think I have IBS. And if I'm correct, I believe I've had it for at least three years.I know what you are thinking... "Why didn't you go to a doctor?!" Welllll.. My mom kind of thinks I'm a hypocondriac (sp?). Every time I tell her I think there might be something wrong with me, she somehow makes me feel like there's nothing wrong, I'm fine, no problems. So I listen and don't go to the doctor. But still, I do a lot of research and try to find something that I have EVERY SYMPTOM for, so that I can say, "Mom, these are my symptoms." Well, she believes me when I tell her I think I have IBS. At least I thought she did.. lol I think she changed her mind today.My symptoms seem to meet the Rome III criteria. I also have severe to moderate abdominal cramps, which can radiate to my back and up in between my shoulder blades, or down into my thighs. That's the worse. There was one Thanksgiving where I was severely sick. I had eaten cauliflower the night before and woke up with the WORST stomach cramps I have ever had in my life. I never threw up. But I couldn't even sleep because the cramps were so bad. And when I finally did get to sleep, the cramps would wake me up. At that point, I thought I had just eaten some bad cauliflower. I'm starting to think differently now..On WebMD, it gives a list of other symptoms that aren't GI related. I'm not sure if this is true or not, considering I haven't seen these symptoms regularly on any other site, but I would like to point them out.I have a case of anxiety. It used to be pretty severe. I was afraid to do anything. I also have a choking fear that I've had for the past three years. I can't eat certain foods or eat alone because I'm afraid I'm going to choke. I also had a severe case of depression all last year. It effected my life pretty bad. I don't really know if I have fatigue or not, because I'm always tired. lol It's just so normal now. But I normally sleep eight hours a night, and still take a nap when I get home from school. It also said sleep problems (not GI related) can happen also. It takes me about an hour or longer to get to sleep. And according to recent studies, it should only take about 15 minutes. lol It says urinary symptoms too.. I had a bladder infection about two years ago, so is that related? It also says heart palpitations. And that happens pretty regularly with me. Well, I guess not regularly.. At least once a month. That was the main thing I wanted to see a doctor about, but my mom convinced me it was normal.So again, I haven't been to a doctor, so this is basically a self-diagnosis. But my questions are, does it sound like IBS to you? And if so, is it absolutely necessary to see a doctor? My mom thinks that I could just do research online and figure out how to change my diet and what over-the-counter drugs I can take. I'm sorry if this topic seems a little disjointed. My brain isn't functioning properly today. lol Thank you for reading and I look forward to hearing from you. Love and light!BethEDIT: I also have a low-grade fever of 99 almost every day. I saw that somewhere a fever is a bad sign, but I forgot. lol


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is usually more irritable bladder than bladder infections, but what you described sounds pretty typical of IBS.I'm not sure if IBS actually causes sleep problems, I think it is more that those prone to sleep problems are more likely to have IBS issues. I think the normal sleep cycle is important for the colon to function correctly since it has activity levels that mirror the sleep cycle (less active during sleep, most active around the time you get up).You should see the doctor even if it is just for some routine blood work (assuming you have not had that done for any reason since this started up. The complete blood count is often done routinely in women your age because to check for anemia) and I'd have a screening blood test for celiac disease run because if it is that then diet will fix you right up. It may be worth a stool test to check that as well.If those are normal with your fairly typical symptoms that may be all you need to be sure.


----------



## ColorMySoul (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for your quick response. I mentioned to my mom that you had suggested me going to the doctor to be sure it isn't something else, and she of course objected. She kept saying "it's not something else, we know what it is, you don't need to go to the doctor." Except I DON'T know what it is. I don't understand why no one wants me to go to the doctor. I've been wanting to go for the last three years, and everyone keeps convincing me I'm just a hypocondriac. I don't get it at all.Along with the typical 99 degree fever, I also noticed blood in my stool today. Is that typical or something completely different? Also, half of my BM was hard, but the other half was loose and watery. Strange..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard and loose in the same BM is pretty common in IBS.The hard stool can make a hemorrhoid bleed, but blood in the stool is not an IBS symptom. IBS issues with stool consistency can make things that really aren't that big a concern (like a hemorrhoid) bleed.You haven't had an annual physical for three years? No check ups with the gynecologist either? A young woman should at least get checked for anemia to make sure her periods aren't heavier than the iron she gets in her diet can replace. That test will rule out most of the other things you could have, and make sure the bleeding from the hemorrhoid isn't more than your body can easily replace.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

I hear ya with the hypochondriac thing- It would be a lot better if there was a litmus test for IBS so we didnt have to rule out everything under the sun and guess what the problem is. My wife and mom are very supportive but they can only handle so much- WE should have a show on the cooking channel called Iron IBS see if the doctors and cooks can figure out what the best way to satisfy the finickiest eaters on earth. Its just damn hard to figure this IBS out at first. Once you got the name for our problem which by the way is the worst name for such a debilitating problem- I'm guessing since IBS only brings you to your knees and doesnt kill ya they gave it a pretty benign name. Anyway back on track. You sound like you got the IB's -A diagnosis is good to rule out all other possible scenarios- Good luck to you drink some tea keep calm and stay away from the bad foods and get to bed earlier.


----------



## ColorMySoul (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the quick responses.







The more I talk to you guys, the more I want to see a doctor. lolI haven't been to my GP in years. The only reason I go is if I think I'm sick. I went in April last year because I had broncitis, sinusitis and larygitis. A lot of 'itis. lol The only reason my mom agreed to me going to the doctor was because I literally had no voice, and I was going on vacation in 2 weeks. Need to be healthy!!I go to the gyno regularly. I'm on the Depo Provera shot, so I have to go every three months. I have my pap every year. But the depo shot stops the occurance of periods, so I haven't had one in years. I've never had a blood test done.Atom, I completely agree with the name!! I told one of my friends that I thought I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome and he started laughing. He said, "Isn't that when you can randomly poop your pants without warning?" ...Yeah... That's it. I don't even want to tell anyone. lol I don't think I will. IBS is just such an unfortunate name that makes people think the worst case scenario. Aweful, really. lol Welp, I have to go see my dad at some point this week. Since he's the one who takes care of my doctors appointments, and I'm on his insurance, I think I'll talk to him about going to the doctor, without giving him all the nasty details. lol But I'm not really sure how that's going to go, considering my dad is deathly afraid of doctors. lol What's with people and doctors these days? I just don't get it. Thanks again!!! And wish me luck.







lolLove and light!!!Beth


----------



## ColorMySoul (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello, hello!!I talked to my dad yesterday about going to the doctor. He didn't object or agree with the situation. Then I talked to my boyfriend, too, and he said "Don't be upset if the doctor tells me your fine." It's comments like those that make me not want to go to the doctor. I keep thinking I have all these symptoms and then I realize it might all be in my head. I also told my boyfriend how I've been cutting certain foods out of my diet because I noticed they give me cramps. And he basically said that the foods that give me cramps could be all in my head, too. Another thing, though.. I've been really dizzy today. Like, really REALLY dizzy. I can hardly move without the room spinning. It's been like this for four days now, but it hasn't been as bad at today. I read somewhere that dizziness could also be a symptom.. Is that a myth? I'm sorry I keep asking about symptoms. I'm just afraid I'm going to go to the doctor, get all these tests done, and then find out there's nothing wrong with me. lol I want to be sure I do my homework because I start believing that I'm sick.Thanks for reading!!!Beth


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It could also be a virus if the dizziness lasts for a few days then goes away.I'm prone to the viruses that like to do that, so usually once a year or so I have a few days with the dizzies.IBS usually doesn't directly cause dizziness, but sometimes abdominal pain or having a BM will effect the vagus nerve and you'll get a momentary dizziness. A virus is much more likely to do the all day long every day for a few days thing. Also the vagus nerve stuff will stop if you lay down. The virus in your inner ear will continue no matter what position you are in.FWIW, IBS isn't "all in your head" even if that is the diagnosis. It is "in the nervous system", especially the part that controls the gut. That means you don't see ulcers or other obvious things like that in the medical tests,. It isn't that you make yourself sick just because you like it or you want to punish yourself or any purely psychological thing. Now stress and worry makes all symptoms of everything worse. Even broken legs and things like that which no one would say is all in your head.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Beth,It sounds very reasonable and mature to me that you have done so much research given the 'hypochondriac' view by your mom. Obviously it is only a doctor who can make a firm diagnosis - and, as you may be aware, IBS is diagnosed by elimination.......all the tests are looking for other possible causes for your symptoms, and when these come back normal/negative then IBS is what is left.One question that immediately pops-up in my mind: at your age, why do you have to tell your mom if you are going to the doctor? Surely by now, if you are still living with her (?), she will have noticed that all is not well with you, so why does she feel affraid of you getting yourself checked-out? Maybe she needs some education on IBS - if so, leave some leaflets/books around that she can look at (or even offer to go through things with her). Some of your non-IBS symptoms may be brought on by the anxiety and stress you must be going through. Perhaps once you have seen a doctor, or once your mom has revised her thinking, things may be better for you as far as these things are concerned.Baz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

A few things- you defnitely need to see your GP about it- don't make assumptions about your symptoms, because its playing a dangerous game.It does sound like IBS, but it could also be anxiety? Are you saying you have palpitations and sleep problems from the IBS? That doesn't sounds particularly GI related to me- so you need to be sure- so see a doctor! Finally, you have a smear every year?! Thats a lot of smears?!!


----------



## ColorMySoul (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello!Sorry I haven't responded for a while. I've been contemplating the idea of actually going to see my GP.I went to the doctor about the dizziness. I had a virus in my ear. Yuck! They gave me some medicine to mask the symptoms and it's gone now.







But the strange thing was, when I called and made the appointment for the virus, the nurse told me that I hadn't met my new GP yet (my old one left and I got a new one). So she made me schedule an appointment for a general physical this Friday. Sign from God? I don't know. lolThe more I think about it, the more I worry. The only thing that keep me thinking that I might have IBS is the almost regular constipation and the incident two years ago where I was cramped from head to toe. I couldn't sleep because it hurt so bad, and once I did sleep, I woke up from the pain. I don't really know if that was caused by a trigger food or not, but it's just something. I'm afraid to go to the doctor and have all these tests done, only to find that there is nothing wrong with me and I just have been eating the wrongs foods to give me constipation. I've never had blood tests done before, so the whole idea of it just worries me. I'm afraid I'm going to go through all that time and all the trouble for them to say there is nothing wrong with me. Either way, I'm going to bring up everything that doesn't seem right with me. The heart palips, the anxiety, the constipation, the occasional back, kidney and stomach cramps. Anything and everything that doesn't seem right, I need to bring up. I guess it's better to do all the tests and know that everything is okay, then not do them and always wonder what's wrong. I don't know. lol Like I said, my appointment with my GP is Friday at one, so I'll let you all know how that goes. Thanks for your responses, and again, sorry it took so long to respond!Love and light to you!!Beth


----------



## ColorMySoul (Mar 8, 2009)

He told me to eat more fiber..


----------

